# West Rock RAW: Hamden, CT - 5/15



## Greg (May 15, 2009)

Got to the small parking area just north of Lake Wintergreen a bit before 4 pm. I headed out southbound on the white blazed trail to the west side of the lake. Kind of just a smooth gravel path. Eventually the red trail peeled off to the right and started to climb the hill. A bit more technical singletrack here. It was somewhere around this point when I remembered that I forgot the park map. Within minutes I came upon another biker and asked him for a recommended loop. He whipped out a map and basically suggested the route I was planning. He then went on to offer me his map, indicating he had several more at home! Nice guy. Thanks Tony! 

Soon the trail ended at the park road and I forgot which way the guy told me to go. I went up which was wrong and after a few minutes of climbing, I turned aorund. Came across another biker and he indicated the red trail re-entered the woods down the road. I then noticed blazes on a few trees. So I continued on the red trail. Kinda widish pretty smooth singletrack. Some mud. A log obstacle here and there, but pretty easy riding. Took another bypass down a red/white trail that sorta just ended at some building so I had to turn around and huff it back up the hill. Got back to the red trail and pressed on. Pretty uneventful wide singletrack, although there were several tricky downhill scrambles over loose rock and right along the trail edge. I walked most of these. Eventually the red trail went right heading up which soon became unrideable. Checked out a bypass to a nice view:







Then it was time for a hella hike-a-bike section. Eventually made it to the top to the south end look-out with a nice view of New Haven (does that make sense? :blink and Long Island Sound:






I then headed down the park road a bit towards a cool rock feature called Judge's Cave. Was gonna take a pic, but a few dudes seemed to be holding a safety meeting. I continued on the green trail which was a ripping' little downhill. Lot of loose rock. Eventually hooked up with the red trail again and started riding north back towards Lake Wintergreen. This time I took the east side staying on the red. There was actually a really cool section under the pines with some techy rocks and roots to ride around/over:











Too bad that stretch only lasted a quarter mile or so. Noticed some bird watchers or something in there. :lol: I was soon back at the lot. I then headed north along the white trail. This trail was lots of fun. Narrower, more typical singletrack. Pretty muddy in there, but a nice ride through newer growth forest:






There was one alternate (purple/white blaze) that I took through here. Eventually came back to the white trail which ends on the red trail (doubletrack). Continued north along the DT, crossed a powerline and then Mountain Road and rode by some sort of plant nursery and finally into some more singletrack, and this singletrack was GOOOOOOD. Twisty, turny, lots of log obstacles and through a lot of laurel:






Just lots of fun. Too bad it was towards the end of my ride and I was getting cooked. Eventually the trail ends again where it crosses Mountain Road a second time. This is where I turned around. Headed back on the red ST and once at the white trail junction, I just continued on the doubletrack. I was hungry, tired and it was getting late. Pretty uneventful ride out aside from the young couple that either just finished or was just starting to get busy. :lol: Got back to the lot at about 6:30. Ended up covering 11.8 mile in 2.5 hours. Not really that impressive since that was partly a mix of road, doubletrack, gravel path and even a lot of the singletrack was tame. Here's the track:

http://crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=11&t=543&w=0

Brian - I think you will find this to be a great place to ride with Carrie. I would suggest just heading north from the lot along the white and red singletrack. No major climbs and just fun. That out and back is about 5 miles so it should be perfect for you two.

Anyway, fun to ride a new place. I think I like the pickle park better (the riding, guys, the riding...) but I'll ride West Rock again. A RAW at Brooksvale is next.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 15, 2009)

F'n awesome TR Greg!

The 2nd pic looks like the overlook at South Mountain Reservation in Jersey...too bad that MTB is illegal there.


----------



## WoodCore (May 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> A RAW at Brooksvale is next.



I'm up for that!! Let's make it happen.....


----------



## Greg (May 15, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> I'm up for that!! Let's make it happen.....



How early could you start? I could probably swing 4-4:30 some afternoon next week.


----------



## WoodCore (May 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> How early could you start? I could probably swing 4-4:30 some afternoon next week.



5:30+/-  would be probably the earliest.


----------



## bvibert (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for the detailed TR Greg!  Looks like some fun stuff in there.


----------



## Greg (May 15, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> 5:30+/-  would be probably the earliest.



Hmm. I'd rather just head north to Nass if an evening ride. Maybe though.


----------



## powhunter (May 16, 2009)

Looks like a cool place thanks for the TR

steveo


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2009)

nice TR


----------

